# Rox my 12 week old Leonberger



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi so finally found the camera and all the attachments and worked out how to use photobucket so here are his pics.

I am not very good at taking photos and its a lot harder to take photos of a dog then i would have ever thought.

He weighs 20kgs and is 13 weeks tomorrow.







































Jaymee


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

What a sweet heart! Very cute!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

AAAHHHH!!!! What a Cutie!!!! I love Leo's. He has beautiful coloring...and big paws. Can't wait to see more of this guy!!! Thanks for sharing--glad you figured out how to post pics!!!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

He's adorable! Love the second picture.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I love leos, where did you get him? They seem hard to find breeder wise.

Great looking pup.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Rox is going to be a big boy. I love his colourings. More pic's please!


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the posts!

I live in France and i got him here. Leo's are very rare but they are the most numerous in France.

Every second person on the street asks me if he is a leo straight out, the other thing i get is a long haired german shepard pup. I see young men's guys pop when they think is a GSD pup so big.

Jaymee


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I love Leonbergers. He's adorable. Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

A few more pics of Rox 





































Jaymee


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

So cute!! 

Now I want a Leo too.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He's very cute pup. Love him.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

he's adorable can't wait to watch him grow!!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

What a cute big lug he is! I love leos too


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

He is so cute!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your pup is too cute for words!!!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Rox is absolutely adorable. What is 20kgs converted to in lbs? I'm thinking aobut 45 lbs? That is one huge pup!! He looks so comfy to snuggle up with.


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

What a big fella! Very handsome!


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

Yup its 20kgs = 44.0924524 pounds to be exact 

If you want to find out a conversion just type:

20kgs = ?lbs straight into google and it will convert it for you clearly in black.

I used 20kgs but you can type any weight you want, or the lbs first or anything, its really handy.

Thanks everyone
Jaymee


----------

